
Colleges want professors to stay mum on student Covid-19 cases - chriskanan
https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2020/08/31/colleges-want-professors-stay-mum-student-covid-19-cases
======
aurizon
They would, they are sensitive about cash, all about cash - let them die in
silence... the ultimate conflict of interest...

